# When should I put out swarm traps?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Ask at your local bee club which date the earliest swarms come. Here it is early march.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

I would shoot for March 10th if I were in the Albany, GA area. Good luck.


----------



## bmat555 (Oct 18, 2012)

I fed my bees early and heavy last winter and lost a couple swarms the first week of March. Needless to say I wasn't prepared for swarms that soon and they got away from me. I will put traps out as soon as the weather warms and surely by March 1 and I'm sure there are beeks like me in your area that will feed to much and lose swarms.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

First swarms that I heard of/caught here in West Alabama/east Mississippi were in later part of March last year.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

When I see pollen start coming in but I start putting them out no later than mid March here.


----------



## D-man (Dec 3, 2014)

Sharpbees said:


> When I see pollen start coming in but I start putting them out no later than mid March here.


Sharpbees,
I have pollen coming in right now. Quite a lot at that. Maybe wild mustard, but they are totin' pouches full of it.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Late Feb swarms are not unheard of, but things usually get rolling the first couple weeks of March - depending on the weather.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

About the time fruit trees start blooming.


----------

